# Cryptocoryne longicauda 'Pudingbesar' Fruit!!!



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I was doing some re-potting of my emersed setup this evening. I moved some moss aside at the base of my Cryptocoryne longicauda 'Pudingbesar' and low and behold I found it has a fruit on it. I've also had a bangkanensis 'Dwarf' flowering constantly in that same setup so it could be a hybrid or it could be self pollinated.

Does anyone know how I harvest the seeds?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations! I believe you wait until the fruit opens up, exposing the seeds. Here's an article I found.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Whatever you do keep us updated!


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

thats awesome! never seen a crypt fruit before. lol wonder what it tastes like?


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome for sure!!


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Woah, your really lucky! Too bad Crypts aren't easier to make produce seeds... Then we could just buy a bunch of seeds, but I'm super interested in this! Awesome job


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm still keeping an eye on this. It seems I should wait for it to start opening up before collecting the seeds.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats man! That's awesome! Keep us updated!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I read somewhere, I think it was on Jan Bastmeijer's pages, that the seeds sprout immediately upon release. They don't have any dormancy period.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Aaron,congrats ! that is really awesome. I agree with Paul. I have read that the seed should sprout immediately under the right conditions. Keep us updated. 
I call dibbs on one when you have some to spare.LOL On a second thought I might have one already . Lemme check.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, congrats. is this your first fruit? does anyone know of another crypt has has really beautiful flowers or fruits?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Aaron, how about an update? What soil mix are you using?


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Aaron did the fruit open? Did you find good seeds?


----------

